# Windshield fogs up heavily in cold weather with air on



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Make sure you're not in recirc mode. You need to pull fresh air through the system to clear your windshield.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

With the air on, or the A/C?


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Really any setting at all. I've tried recirc, I've tried A/C (which would cause it, I know that much), I've tried defrosters, I've tried everything.

I just read this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...sive-moisture-condensation-frost-windows.html

and watched this video within the thread: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS1Ii_JuXzo

Could this be my issue? It is a RIDICULOUS amount of fog, like completely not normal at all in my opinion and it makes it a struggle to drive especially with snow storms/blizzards and all that.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

I've heard disconnecting the battery and waiting a bit fixed it for some people. Is that possible, and if so why? Would I need a new battery or.. 

Thanks!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

It's possible that may be the issue. I've never heard of the outdoor air and A/C on with the heat on, all at the same time, not keeping the Windows clear. I put my heat on and turn on the A/C. And within seconds the Windows are cleared.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

CruzeTech said:


> It's possible that may be the issue. I've never heard of the outdoor air and A/C on with the heat on, all at the same time, not keeping the Windows clear. I put my heat on and turn on the A/C. And within seconds the Windows are cleared.


Yeah I'm pretty sure I've tried that but I'll try again when I get off work here in an hour. By A/C you mean the button with the snowflake on it, correct? Just clarifying so I know exactly what to try. I'm pretty sure I've tried every variation of settings but I'll see if that setting fixes it. Does the engine need to be heated/blowing hot air in order for it to work? Because with the weather lately it can take quite a bit of time for the a/c to heat up. 

I also replied to (I believe it was you) on the other thread regarding this issue and the HVAC module fuse, is that still a fix to try if the cogwheel doesn't work? And how about the battery disconnect/reconnect fix?

Just want to get it situated soon because lately it has been ridiculously foggy.

Edit: Nevermind, his name was "ChevyGuy" but he also had that Veteran tag so I thought it was you haha, sorry.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, snowflake button.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Not sure if someone said it in another post. But, make sure the Blue/Red (Cold/Hot) knob is turned to the right all the way, and then, 1 notch back toward cold. Has helped me many times.
You could always put some FogX or whatever its called, made by the RainX folks, on the window.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Pulling the HVAC fuse and disconnecting the battery would accomplish the same thing - forcing the HVAC computer to re-calibrate the flappers. If the flapper for fresh air/recirculate is out of calibration, it may not be in the correct position regardless of what the controls say.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

I went ahead and did the whole cog wheel thing and that actually fixed it. Now when I use the fresh air button, A/C, heat on blast, then the air speed all the way to the right with one notch to the left there's no fog at all and any small ice instantly melts.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Pretty obnoxious that the ducting system allows any air to hit the windshield at all when I'm not meaning to. This is by far the most annoying thing about GM cars (many non-GM cars do it as well, but in my experience nearly all GM cars do it)...and I'm a GM loyalist.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> Pretty obnoxious that the ducting system allows any air to hit the windshield at all when I'm not meaning to. This is by far the most annoying thing about GM cars (many non-GM cars do it as well, but in my experience nearly all GM cars do it)...and I'm a GM loyalist.


I agree. Many times at night when I would have the A/C on quite cold (I really like the cold lol), the windshield would start to get condensation at the bottom from the cold air hitting the windshield. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

